# US man who hoarded snakes is sentenced



## News Bot (Jul 11, 2014)

A US man who had 400 snakes in his home has been fined and sentenced to 100 hours of community service over their neglect.










*Published On:* 11-Jul-14 01:48 PM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 11, 2014)

Good. 
No harm in keeping 400 snakes as long as you can provide adequate care of them, if not get rid of them or be hung, drawn and quartered as far as I'm concerned.
Animal neglect is my number one human hate in this world.


----------



## bdav70 (Jul 12, 2014)

agreed jacknife, even though this is a very extreme case, it says a lot about someone if they can neglect or be cruel to an animal, one of the worst things you can possibly do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaboon (Jul 12, 2014)

Jacknife said:


> Good.
> No harm in keeping 400 snakes as long as you can provide adequate care of them, if not get rid of them or be hung, drawn and quartered as far as I'm concerned.
> Animal neglect is my number one human hate in this world.



Hung drawn and quartered of a human is animal cruelty. Animals do alot more then kill animals all the time in nature. Where's the logic there? You say an animal harming an animal is bad but you say you want to hang draw and quarter an animal? Your encouraging animal cruelty.


----------



## Jacknife (Jul 12, 2014)

Gaboon said:


> Hung drawn and quartered of a human is animal cruelty. Animals do alot more then kill animals all the time in nature. Where's the logic there? You say an animal harming an animal is bad but you say you want to hang draw and quarter an animal? Your encouraging animal cruelty.



The difference is one is considered punishment for punishable deeds, whereas the other is inflicted upon the innocent.
Lex Talonis is one of my life rules.


----------

